# Dune 2000



## AM1-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

man kann mich belächeln, wer will, aber für mich hat der "Kult-Oldie: Dune 2000" immer noch seinen Reiz behalten.

Meine "Gamer"-Praxis beschränkt sich auf WoW und WoT (zum für andere ungefährlichen Frustabbau) und zum Kult-Klassiker Dune 2000, weil es mir Spass bereitet.

Von der neueren  Dune 2000 Ablegern und Varianten halte ich nichts!

Wie kann ich es aber nun auf meinen relativ (ca. 3 Jahre alten AM-1) modernen und zeitgemäßen  PC installieren und spielen.

Die Hardware dafür ist heute viel zu modern.

Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?

Ich kann fast alle PC's zusammen bauen, konfigurieren, einfache Anwendungen installieren und nutzen, aber beim  Rest bin ich eigentlich immer noch ein PC-Eleve!

Ich würde es gern mit "WinXP-Voraussetzungen" spielen wollen, so wie ich es zum ersten mal auf einen K7SEM und einem "Duron mit 1,2 Ghz gespielt habe, mit allen Facetten, die die alten PC-Systeme damals hatten ( 8/ 16-bit Grafik, usw.).


Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Wie kann ich es aber nun auf meinen relativ (ca. 3 Jahre alten AM-1) modernen und zeitgemäßen  PC installieren und spielen.


Gib mal bitte den Inhalt des Blechkastens an mit vorhandenem Betriebssystem und Bit-Version.

Da Dune ein Windowsspiel ist, wird es DirectX als Grafikausgabe nutzen.

Die meisten Probleme gibt es da auf 64bit-Systemen, da dort die meist vorhandenen 16bit-Installer nicht funktionieren.

Hier ein paar Lösungsansätze:
YouTube,
Dune 2000 auf Windows XP + Vista + 7 + 8 spielen (32-Bit + 64-Bit Version) + HD Patch - GameDoctorPC - alte MS DOS + Windows PC Spiele spielen - PC Games Charts - PC Spiele Klassiker - DOSBox Download + Anleitung,
Dune 2000 auf Windows XP + Vista + 7 + 8 spielen (32-Bit + 64-Bit Version) + HD Patch - GameDoctorPC - alte MS DOS + Windows PC Spiele spielen - PC Games Charts - PC Spiele Klassiker - DOSBox Download + Anleitung.


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2018)

Hab auch schon gesucht ob es bei GOG oder so als Neuauflage gibt aber leider nichts.
Am besten bei ebay einen XP oder Win98 Rechner für ein paar Euro kaufen.


----------



## AM1-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> .............Inhalt des Blechkastens .............
> 
> .



Hallo,

eigentlich "Starker Toback" , aber Dir seih verziehen. Ich nehme es mit Humor.

Mein "Gamer"-System:

ASRock AM1B-TIX, Athlon 5350 (4x2,42 Ghz), 2x 4 GB (1866), 512 GB M.2-SSD (über Adapter-Gehäuse),   GF GT 720 (1 GB DDR3), 500 GB HDD (2.5"), 1,5 TB HDD (3,5"), DVD Slim-Brenner, Win10 Prof, 160 Watt TXT-NT in einem 6,8 l Gehäuse.


Der Beitrag auf You Tube ist ganz ordentlich.

Ich habe früher (Win7-64-bit) mal eine VM probiert, dennoch war selbst die emulierte Hardware (GK) dafür viel zu gut, und habe es nicht zum laufen gebracht.

MfG

PS. Ich habe noch zusätzlich eine"alte Kiste" wo es funktioniert.

Aber eigentlich will ich seit Jahren mal etwas "Platz schaffen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo, eigentlich "Starker Toback" ,


Meinen Siliziumhaufen nenne ich auch selten anders. 
Da mußt Du durch.
So sind sind sie halt, die EDVer.



AM1-Fan schrieb:


> ASRock AM1B-TIX, Athlon 5350 (4x2,42 Ghz), 2x 4 GB (1866), 512 GB M.2-SSD (über Adapter-Gehäuse),   GF GT 720 (1 GB DDR3), 500 GB HDD (2.5"), 1,5 TB HDD (3,5"), DVD Slim-Brenner, Win10 Prof, 160 Watt TXT-NT in einem 6,8 l Gehäuse. .


Ist das ein HTPC?


AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Der Beitrag auf You Tube ist ganz ordentlich.


Teste mal die anderen Vorschläge.
Läuft der Installer unter Windows 10 (64bit)?


----------



## Tigertechnik (16. Februar 2018)

Das gute alte C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2  kann man gratis spielen. 

Red Alert 2 Online - CnCNet


----------



## AM1-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist das ein HTPC?



könnte man so sagen.       In Win BM639 USB 2.0 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland       bzw.       In Win BM Series

Es wird sicher nur eine VM werden, mit einem virtuellen LW.

Nun bin ich mir  aber nicht sicher, ob ich auf die VM ein WinXP 32-bit installieren kann?

Da die emulierte Hardware immer noch zu stark ist für die "mikrigen" (nach heutigen Maßstäben) Systemvoraussetzungen.

MfG


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Nun bin ich mir  aber nicht sicher, ob ich auf die VM ein WinXP 32-bit installieren kann?


Kannst Du, aber die Spiele werden nicht gut laufen, weil meist keine ordentliche Grafikkarte mit 3D-Befehlen emuliert wird.

Kauf Dir eine extra Festplatte, formatiere sie im MBR-Modus (KEIN GPT!) und hänge alle anderen Platten ab.
Dann installierst Du Win XP und wählst die Platte im BIOS aus.

Und man kann nur eine ganze HD mit MBR formatieren, Teilpartitionen nicht.

Es darf keine andere Platte angeschlossen sein, weil Windows die Eigenart hat, schnell mal ein paar Dateien auf andere Platten zu installieren.
Das gibt dann Knatsch beim starten und die Bootmanager fangen das nicht ab.

HisN hat glaube ich mal eine Multisysteminstallation beschrieben, aber ich finde den Beitrag jetzt nicht.


----------



## AM1-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe,  soll ich den PC mit 2 Betriebssystemen betreiben?

Da wäre nur noch das Problem: Kann ich auf einen 64-bit System ein XP 32-bit installieren und betreiben?

Und mein 2. BS muß dann auch MBR sein.

GPT und MBR vertragen sich ja nicht.

MfG


----------



## DjTomCat (16. Februar 2018)

Ja du kannst problemlos auf einem 64 bit System, XP 32 bit installieren.

Als MBR Partion macht Win XP bei der Installation eigentlich automatisch.

GPT und MBR vertragen sich und das sehr gut. Nur kann Win XP mit GPT nichts anfangen.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (16. Februar 2018)

Guck dir mal OpenRA an (OpenRA - About)
Ist quasi ein open-source Projekt, bzw. eine Engine, um die alten C&C Spiele (Tiberian Dawn und Red Alert 1) wieder lauffähig zu machen und zu modernisieren. Dune 2000 wird glaube ich auch unterstützt.


----------



## AM1-Fan (16. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

danke für die Tips.

Ich hab noch einen Sempron 2650 mit 2 GB 1333 und ein MSI AM1-Board mit defekter Lautsprecherbuchse, was bei eBay unverkäuflich ist. USB-Soundcard ist vorhanden.

"Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht". Meistens braucht man nur einen kleinen Schubs von außen, und der Stillstand ist vorüber.

Somit werde ich das Win XP auf einer Sata2-HDD auf den MSI  installieren und mittels Pico-Psu betreiben. Mein Monitor hat HDMI, DVI und VGA. 

Dann habe ich eben noch einen 3. PC, was solls?

Da die OneBoard Grafik des Sempron 2650 immer noch viel zu gut ist für Dune 2000, könnte ich doch eine GK mit viel weniger Leistungsfähigkeit (z.B. EVGA 7200 GS (128 MB) (128-P2-N428-LR)) nutzen.

Und im BIOS die OneBoard abwählen.

Wäre das eine Option?

MfG


----------



## Nexus71 (17. Februar 2018)

Hi, also alte Spiele mit neueren PCs ist tlw. schwierig. Ich konnte zb. das alte WIn SPMBT nicht mehr vernünftig spielen,  da alles viel zu schnell ablief. Es gibt aber ein Tool was das System zum spielen verlangsamt. Sowie kann man auch eine 2te Festplatte einbauen, dort zb. WinXP 32bit installieren (oder Win98) und dann jeweils zb. auch die CPU runtertakten, oder Ram ausbauen, wenn selber PC benutzt werden soll.

EIne virtuelle XP Machine läuft auf WIn7 zb. aber ist generell nicht empfehlenswert imho.

Falls DU noch alte Hardware benötigst sage Bescheid, ich habe noch DDR1 Ram, alte AGP/PCIE Karten etc. (zb.  Ati8500, o. GF5200 womit ältere Spiele ev. möglich wären). Ich habe auch noch WIn98, Win2000, Win XP CDs Original..

Edit, es gab auch Pirates für PC glaube ich, das war soagr noch für DOS für dieses ist auch ein alter, langsamer PC nötig, zum Glück kein Problem so etwas zusammen zu stellen. Macht ja auch Spaß, Systeme zu basteln.

Hier Einstellungen für virt. XP, welche auf Win7 funzen, aber ich nutze das nicht, sondern habe eine 2te Festplatte und darauf Win2000 installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AM1-Fan (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

mein "Piraten-KIumpel" hat auf meinem Primär-PC ein "Dune 2000" installiert, und es läuft prächtig (richtig schön langsam).

Wen es interessiert: Dune 2000: GruntMods Edition | GruntMods

Neben "Dune2000" sind noch andere ältere Spiele zum installieren vorhanden.

MfG


----------



## Kilon (20. April 2020)

Falls jemand irgendwie Sehnsucht nach den alten Games kriegt nach immer wieder mal versuchen habe ich auch OPEN RA entdeckt, das einzige was stört ist finde ich dass die Missionen alle verfügbar/wählbar sind von Anfang an. Man beendet eine Mission und muss dann jedes mal selbst das Spiel beenden und dann die nächste Mission per Hand auswählen, man muss auch explizit "Watch Briefing" anklicken wenn man das Video verfolgen will, was ja zumindest bei den Soviets eine für mich damals doch recht amüsante Geschichte war - die Story. Wobei es sicher bei den Allierten nach den ersten Missionen auch spannender wird  Ist ja die empfohlene Einsteiger-Kampagne glaube ich. 

Die entsprechende Auswahl bei "4a" und "4b" Missionen wie beim Original mit Europakarte (auch wenn sie falsch ist da es den 2. WK ja angeblich nicht gab )  wo man dann einen der beiden Zielorte wählen konnte entfällt, die Grafik ist dafür zwar offenbar nicht 4k aber 1440p und das merkt man RICHTIG, die Videos sind natürlich in alter Qualität und in einem sehr kleinem Fenster werden sie abgespielt und selbst dort ist es verpixelt, Vollbild geht nicht was aber auch furchtbar aussehen würde... Das ist das einzig sinnvolle an der kommenden Remastered Version neben einem funktionierendem und belebtem Multiplayer vielleicht.

Wem es aber nur um das Spielen geht... eine Möglichkeit ohne komplizierte emulierte OS oder so... es scheint auch eine Community zu geben, da das ganze ja von Fans/Moddern erstellt wurde. Sie arbeiten derzeit wohl (oder haben es aufgegeben?) an Tiberian Sun welches ja auch schon lange als Freeware verfügbar ist, wenn auch leider nur in Englisch. Da Tiberian Sun offenbar sich stark unterschied von den Vorgängern was die Programmierung angeht gibt es Probleme. Wobei ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an Tiberian Sun. War jetzt nicht so der Hit, während Alarmstufe Rot von der Zeit und Story her einfach eines der ersten Games war welches ich im Multiplayer erleben konnte aber auch daheim und für damalige Zeiten lieferte das Spiel schon gut was, auch wenn die Qualität 25 Jahre später natürlich teilweise veraltet wirkt. Durch das WQHD beim Open RA merkt man aber kaum Unterschiede zwischen Tiberian Dawn und Alarmstufe Rot was die Grafik angeht obwohl ersteres soweit ich mich erinnere nur als entsprechend unschöne DOS Version vorhanden war während Alarmstufe Rot ja eine Win95 Version enthielt. 

Beim Original sind enthalten: Dune2000, Tiberian Dawn sowie Alarmstufe Rot. Wer die Original-Dateien/Discs hat kann aber auch Deutsche oder sonstige Videos nutzen. 

Wem das Englische genügt... mehr als genug seriöse Seiten bieten die Games als Freeware an, das waren noch gute alte Westwood-Spiele und nicht der EA-Mist. Dune2000 habe ich mal vor Ewigkeiten gespielt aber hat sich auch nicht wirklich festgesetzt im Gedächtnis ergo es wird mich damals aus irgendeinem Grund nicht angesprochen haben aber werde es gleich mal spielen, scheint das einzige zu sein für das keine eigene Freeware-Veröffentlichung erfolgt ist? Weil ich wie bei den 2 anderen Spielen mir die Videos schnell laden wollte, ist zwar jeweils 1GB aber man kriegt selbst am hellichten Tag während der Corona-Krise 10MB/s. und Nachts hatte ich sogar ~25MB/s. bei Alarmstufe Rot.

Alarmstufe Rot erscheint zwar in 2-3 Monaten als "Remastered" mit einigen bisher unveröffentlichten Videoszenen wohl und auch Videos/Charaktere die es nur auf der Konsole gab und andere kleine Neuerungen neben der besseren Auflösung die OpenRA ja schon bietet werden dort die Videos auch vermutlich auf HD oder Full HD gebracht, aber kaufen würde ich mir sowas niemals. Als ob man nicht auf genug neue Ideen kommen könnte was Spiele angeht werden gute Klassiker wie Starcraft, Warcraft 3, Alarmstufe Rot und unzählige andere einfach mit einer etwas besseren Auflösung versehen und für einen ordentlichen Haufen Geld verscherbelt.


----------

